# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Wester Ross bee

## gavin

To christen the native bee forum, I've just found this by a random search on YouTube.  Rather surprised to find it as I didn't know you had a video camera M (if you decide to look in)!




Do bees' tongues wrap around objects?

----------

